# Autosleeper Clubman on ebay -so nice



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosleep..._Motorhomes&hash=item35b45ced70#ht_549wt_1010

I have just seen a really lovely older Clubman --so well loved and clean and tidy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

locovan said:


> I have just seen a really lovely older Clubman --so well loved and clean and tidy


Bit like yourself then Mave! :lol: :lol:

Dave :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I have just seen a really lovely older Clubman --so well loved and clean and tidy
> ...


Zeb thats the nicest thing anyone has said --comparing me to a Clubman


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

locovan said:


> Zeb thats the nicest thing anyone has said --comparing me to a Clubman


It's all those willowy curves and the lovely soft upholstery Mave. :wink: :lol: :lol:

They don't make 'em like that no more!! :wink:

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Is that me or the Clubman :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
This will go in the Sub's soon


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

A friend of mine has bought it and driven it back from Leeds today! He seems pretty pleased with it, but seemed surprised he was only getting 40-45 mph going up the bigger hills on the M1. Is this what he should expect from the VW of this vintage? Overall he's pretty pleased with it and it got him back with no problems, so I reckon he's done well.

I'll get to have a look at it later in the week.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If the engine is a 1.9 that could be so it might not be Turbo so yes 40-45 mph up a long steep is right.
Im so pleased he liked it though as it was a bargain. :wink:


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for that. According to the advert its a 2.4 litre turbocharged engine. he did comment that in the cab with the windows shut there is a bit of a smell like 'being in a garage'. I wonder if its not burning all the fuel properly, and maybe the injectors need a clean with some fuel additive (or an Italian tune-up  ). 

From what he told me, I reckon he must have done about 30mpg, which seems OK, I'd have thought? Maybe the turbo's not working, which would make it a bit slow, but economical?

By the way, I've told him the best thing he can do is invest In a subscription to MHF, then HE can get answers to all his questions. Just because we've been motorhoming for 3 1/2 years doesn't mean I have the answer to everything (even if I do know more than him? :wink:


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

Sent you a PM HB


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

hblewett said:


> Thanks for that. According to the advert its a 2.4 litre turbocharged engine. he did comment that in the cab with the windows shut there is a bit of a smell like 'being in a garage'. I wonder if its not burning all the fuel properly, and maybe the injectors need a clean with some fuel additive (or an Italian tune-up  ).
> 
> From what he told me, I reckon he must have done about 30mpg, which seems OK, I'd have thought? Maybe the turbo's not working, which would make it a bit slow, but economical?
> 
> By the way, I've told him the best thing he can do is invest In a subscription to MHF, then HE can get answers to all his questions. Just because we've been motorhoming for 3 1/2 years doesn't mean I have the answer to everything (even if I do know more than him? :wink:


And Im a women so I dont know much about whats under the bonnet I go for the Colour of the interior, whether its tidy and clean.
So we will have a new member thats nice we like new people to chat to :wink: :wink:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I didn't think the 2.4 had a turbo, 2.5 had but that certainly wouldn't have struggled up hills


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it has been sorted Roger he wasnt in the right gear soon enough I believe I hope he has a great time with here we all loved our first M/Home didnt we and its all a learning curb 
He still has a great bargain. :wink:


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I have had the chance to have a look at the motorhome now, and I think it's a great motorhome for a good price. Its condition is a testament to the the build quality and its previous owners.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats such great news as I just loved it. I love older well loved M/homes as they dont make them like they used to :wink: 
Thanks for the update and I hope your friend has a lot of fun in her. :wink:


----------

